# Meilleur système actuel de domotique ?



## gigab (23 Janvier 2017)

Bonjour à tous !!

Pour équiper une maison en domotique contrôlable via ordi/smartphone, quel est la meilleure alternative actuelle ?

Contrôle des lumières, radiateurs, prises électriques etc .. sans devoir jongler entre les apps et encore moins jongler entre les fabricants ?

Merci d'avance !!


----------



## melvyn71 (27 Janvier 2017)

Bonjour, 

Personnellement je suis partie sur "jeedom", j'ai fait un retour détaillée sur le post épinglé de @thefutureismylife (dans les derniers commentaires)

Ce qui m'a fait me tourner vers jeedom : 
 c'est ce qui me semble le plus fiable (ne dépend d'aucun cloud = dépendant de personne), 
le moins cher (un raspberry Pi suffit)
le tout en français
avec une communauté active
un très bon support/forum (qui m'a éviter bien des galères)
Un nombre de plugins énorme pour tout type d'équipement 

Et ca répond à ta problématique du fait qu'une fois configurer sur jeedom via les différents plugins dispo, tu n'a plus besoin de l'app du fabricant (et tout est compatible avec HomeKit) et tu peux tout automatiser via des scénarios


----------



## gigab (9 Mai 2017)

Bonjour

Je viens de regarder un peu leur site et en effet ça a l'air vraiment intéressant !!!

Mais pour piloter les objets connectés ... tu utilises quoi ? Des ampoules Hue ? Des prises Elgato Eve Energy ? Pour gérer des volets roulants par exemple ? ;-)


----------



## macmimi (17 Juin 2017)

Salut, je viens apporter mon expérience à ton service. Je me suis lancé il y a à peine 6 mois. Je ne maitrise pas l'ensemble. Pour ma part j'ai choisi la solution Eedomus. Pas vraiment au hasard, mais sans grande conviction au départ. Et depuis je vais de surprise en surprise. L'utilisation simple, la communauté gigantesque. Le support de la team Eedomus omniprésent (mise à jour tous les mois avec nouveauté) J'avais la problématique de mixer X objets connectés. Du Hue, du netatmo, station et thermostat, sonos, balance Whitings, etc j'étais embêter et ne trouvais pas une interface simple rapide et compréhension. Avec Eedomus c'est le top. Tu peux utilisé Homekit sur ton iPhone sans avoir de périphériques homekit, la box les émules et sert de passerelles. Dernièrement l'intégration d'Alexa, (j'en ai fait venir un des USA) c'est fantastique et les mec bossent sans arrêt pour améliorer le truc. J'entends beaucoup parler de Jeedom, ça a lait super open source mais faut mettre les mains dans le cambouis ce qui n'est pas ma grande spécialité. Je t'invite à aller sur le site et sur les forums (entre autre sur cette partie : http://doc.eedomus.com/view/Liste_des_périphériques qui reprend l'ensemble des interfaces possible). 
Regarde la base, le protocole de communication, avant de te lancé. Le prix des modules (Volet roulant, lumières, prises, etc) étant directement impact par le protocole. Si tu as des questions n'hésite pas surtout.


----------

